# Free online education - websites and channels



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

List of websites and channels with courses, lectures, videos available free of charge and to everyone. You can find almost anything that interests you, though most channels and courses are about math and natural sciences. YT channels from top american universities also have full semesters for a given topic - meaning: they take this online ed thingy pretty seriously . Yale's YT channel got a lot of humanities courses, if that's what you're after. If you find something that interests you, then cool. :wink:

Free online education - websites and channels |Science and Ethics | Logoetix


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey, thanks for this. I'm gonna check out Codecademy.roud:


----------



## pepsivanilla93 (Dec 8, 2012)

I was going to post a thread for various educational websites to be linked to. Perhaps if that is not your underlying purpose and you just mean for university lectures and tutoring such, then I can still do that. In the meantime, I found an amazing physics website that could help someone new along that journey. The Physics Classroom


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

This place is pretty cool
https://www.coursera.org/


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

pepsivanilla93 said:


> I was going to post a thread for various educational websites to be linked to. Perhaps if that is not your underlying purpose and you just mean for university lectures and tutoring such, then I can still do that. In the meantime, I found an amazing physics website that could help someone new along that journey. The Physics Classroom


Anything you deem useful for expanding an individual's knowledge is legit! I mostly put University courses with classic methodology since that's what many people actually seek. Alternative methodologies and personal websites about learning and education are also cool.


----------



## pepsivanilla93 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bote said:


> Anything you deem useful for expanding an individual's knowledge is legit! I mostly put University courses with classic methodology since that's what many people actually seek. Alternative methodologies and personal websites about learning and education are also cool.


I think you hit the nail square enough. I don't think I'll make another thread. There's an app for iOS users called iTunes U, and you can download a plethora of university lectures from it. I've got study tips from A&M and also a mechanics lecture from MIT. It's really awesome for university lectures if you haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks! I've heard of/used a few of these sites.


----------

